# questions or stories.



## fishlover12321 (Jun 10, 2013)

hi!!!! i'm making this thread so every one could ask questions and tell stories about their fish!!! starting with me.



OK. so I was walking to my fish tank and all the suddenly I saw my purple glow fishes eye was white. of course I thought he/she was blind.
but I still don't know. I call he/she blindy because you know he/she Is blind probably, so yesterday I saw blindy swimming in circles!!!!!!! I guess that means its getting worse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I could use some help on that!!!!!!!! do you think the other fish would peck at him/her?
*J/D* *Conf*


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

Most of the time, not always, when a fishes eye suddenly goes white it's fungus. Eye fungus is usually caused by poor water quality. It could be an injury, but that's less likely. It could be flukes or bacterial, but that's less likely too. Please consider getting the fish some medicine. 

He's swimming in circles because he's afraid he's going to run into something.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Moved the thread to the proper area.


----------



## fishlover12321 (Jun 10, 2013)

Goby said:


> Most of the time, not always, when a fishes eye suddenly goes white it's fungus. Eye fungus is usually caused by poor water quality. It could be an injury, but that's less likely. It could be flukes or bacterial, but that's less likely too. Please consider getting the fish some medicine.
> 
> He's swimming in circles because he's afraid he's going to run into something.


The fish was like that when I poured it in to the tank. And by the way I meant to say silver. It's eye is silver and shiny. I think it's blind.


----------

